# hey everyone



## Tknight (Jul 30, 2018)

Just want to say hi to everyone. I'm having a lot of trouble at home and definitely appreciate the support. I've heard great things!


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM Tknight. Pull up a chair and order a drink Whats up?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Tknight, welcome. There are lots of folks here that can help. Setup a thread in the correct forum category and type away. You will get a lot of ideas/steps/plans/etc. to help.


----------

